# Injen Intake Silicon?



## LSD Motorsports (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey guys, just wondering how many of you guys running injen intakes were unhappy with the silicon tube as opposed to another polished pipe in your intake kit. There are reasons it was done this way, im only curious to see who would like to have a polised pipe as opposed to the silicon section.


----------

